# Operation BBQ VA (update)



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in cooking for a Marine Corp Unit that will be returning home from Iraq in 2010? I dont have a lot of details right now but just trying to see if anyone is even interested in helping out? This unit has a Volunteer Fire Fighter from The Zion Crossroads Fire Department in it. Thats the folks I do the Que and Cruz for. I'd like to give them a huge welcome home BBQ if possable. They are stationed out of VA Beach so thats where we would have to do it. Email or PM me if interested. Thanks.

billthegrillguy at msn.com


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, here is a quick up date.  

Its hard to pin point these troops since they are over seas and dont get orders to return home until last minute.  However, Mathias said his unit (Marine Air Control Squadron 24) should be home before March.  He suggested the 13th of March since its a regular duty weekend for them.  I have been in contact with the USO and they are checking out what they will be able to do on thier end.  

They are stationed at the Dam Neck Annex Oceana Naval Air Station in Virginia Beach.  He said that we could hold this Operation BBQ somewhere around the unit and is trying to locate an exact spot.

I sure could use the help.  We are looking at feeding 150-200 Marines which is an easy task.  I have talked to a guy I work with about bringing his band there and playing for the troops and he is checking into it.  I have another band in mind too.

Anyone have any suggestions, comments, ect?  Anyone who wants to cook?  Donate? 

Menu ideas: ?
Pulled Pork (can be done ahead of time)
BBQ Chicken
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Baked beans
Ice tea
lemonad
Cookies, brownies


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 21, 2009)

Bill,

Our BBQ Association did a BBQ for the Troops in Lansing , MI in October. We fed approximately 225 troops and their families, it was a very rewarding experience.

We worked closely with the following two individuals who assisted us in obtaining food, donations, and even some cash to help offset expenses:

Mike Abercrombie
mike@smokinbrothersbbq.com

David Waun
smokinbrothersbbq@yahoo.com

440-225-0900
www.bbqforourtroops.com

These guys were great to work with. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Nov 23, 2009)

As long as work cooperates you know we are in.  Saturday makes it easier.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 23, 2009)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> As long as work cooperates you know we are in.  Saturday makes it easier.  Looking forward to it.



Thanks Lloyd, I was going to email the "Que and Cruz" folks and see who may be interested.  You guys are great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 30, 2009)

The troops thought it was a great idea to invite thier families too.  I will get a head count later.

I have been in touch with the USO and the Family Readyness Group about lending a hand.  They are very interested in helping out.  I have also spoke with a couple of bands about playing at the event.  Things are starting to take shape.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Operation BBQ VA*

Hey folks,

I am trying to get the ball rolling for an Operation BBQ for the 24th Marine Squadron located at Dam Neck Annex, Oceana Naval Air Station, Virginia Beach, Va.  Each of you have said that you may be willing to help out with this event in some way or another.  I am hoping to get the support of the Zion Crossroads Fire Department.  This event is for one of their members a Mathias Varga who just got back from Iraq.  If you know of anyone who may donate money, food or anything else to this please pass this on.    Here is what I have in mind.  

Date of March 13th for Operation BBQ @ Dam Neck
Serving around 4 pm on a buffet line
Menu of pork bbq, chicken, potato salad, cole slaw, cookies, brownies, ice tea, lemonade (anything else?) plates, utensils, cups, napkins
We will have around 200 - 250 Marines and their families.
My brother Bryan said he could DJ and may have a band that will be willing to play. 
I have been in touch with the USO and the Family Readiness group and both will be helping out from down there. Hopefully they will have the area ready with picnic tables ect.
Due to travel time we will have to have some of this stuff cooked ahead of time and just reheat.  The chicken could be done down there.
We should have an area to set our smokers, tents, tables ect up.  I am working on electricity and water.  I figure we set up like at competitions with banners ect.
Its not a lot of people so we could divide the food out and make it easy on our selves.  

Please let me know if you can help, donate, support, cook, ect.  Thanks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2010)

Like Bruce said it's a VERY rewarding experince! I did a cook on base for son and the group he was stationed with in Iraq when they came home. It's very hard to pinpoint the day they will be home. We had a 1 week window and lucked out that it worked for us.


----------

